# Samuel Rutherford on the distinction between antecedent and consequent conditions



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 8, 2020)

... If a condition be taken in Law terms for a condition, qualification, or something that issueth from free will, without the determining grace of Christ, and such a condition as salvation and righteousness imputed dependeth on, in a proper way of condition; so faith is neither strictly a condition of justification, nor of righteousness, or salvation; because God of mere grace worketh, both the condition, faith and the thing conditioned; for a condition is properly a qualification, or work to be done by a party, by way of contract, league, and bargain, and done, of the parties own strength, as the one side, half, or quarter of a covenant, that obligeth the other party, to bestow a favour or reward for the performed condition, as _Arminians_ say, and neither in this sense, do we ascribe a condition to men. …

For more, see Samuel Rutherford on the distinction between antecedent and consequent conditions.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 8, 2020)

Thank you, brother. I always enjoy your posts. They cause me to pull down neglected volumes to the enjoyment and edification of my soul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

